# Ultra badging on my tt



## Fatcat1 (May 31, 2015)

Before I make an idiot of my self at the dealers ..
I picked up a tt coupe 2.0 petrol Quattro yesterday

I noticed when I got home it has an ultra badge on the boot

I didn't order ultra anything, nothing is mentioned on any order form etc and as far as I can tell ultra is the diesel version ...

Is this just a wrong badge stuck on ?

Appreciate any insights


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sounds like someone's idea to stick an extra badge on.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Those badges takes 1 second off the 0-60]️

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes, it's the wrong badge. Either that, or they have given you a diesel..? One for the dealership. They need to know and you need to decide what to do with it. It's going to be potentially awkward at re-sale, for a start.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes, I thought only the diesels had the "Ultra" badge. Not sure if I'll keep mine on - reckon it might give a more cleaner look by taking it off.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Leave it on and pour a little Castrol R down the exhausts. When it gets hot, not only will it look like a diesel, it'll smell ace too!! :twisted:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

You _are_ sure its not a diesel right?


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I agree with cheechy - these are car dealers you are dealing with - have you triple checked you've been given the right car? Somehow, them ticking the wrong box and giving you a diesel seems more plausible than an engineer slapping an Ultra badge on a petrol car..

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Is the red line on the Rev counter at 6.5k or 4k?

Does it sound like a taxi?

If 4k and sounds like a taxi you've got a diesel


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Have you tried filling it up yet? Have a look at the size of the hole in the filler.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I knew I had seen an example on here where there was an Ultra badge on the back and a Quattro badge on the front...

viewtopic.php?p=5752721#p5752721

Do the Quattros have the Ultra badge as well... or is that a Quattro badge on the boot? :roll:


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Mr R said:


> I knew I had seen an example on here where there was an Ultra badge on the back and a Quattro badge on the front...
> 
> viewtopic.php?p=5752721#p5752721
> 
> Do the Quattros have the Ultra badge as well... or is that a Quattro badge on the boot? :roll:


There are no Diesel (Ultra) Mk3's with quattro, the Diesels are FWD only.
The 2.0 TFSI quattro has quattro badges front and back.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

There should not be an "ultra" badge on a petrol


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Hopefully op will respond soon, and we haven't scared him off after his first post over a day ago?


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> Hopefully op will respond soon, and we haven't scared him off after his first post over a day ago?


Lol, maybe


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

@fatcat1
Please speak to us - what happened?!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Sounds like QA is very bad at Audi or they gave you a diesel... Do you have the quattro badge at the front?


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

1 minute after the first fill up with 98 RON unleaded will provide a 100% confirmation whether it's a diesel...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

He's probably still waiting for the recovery services...


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm wondering if the post was a wind up :roll:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

mwad said:


> I'm wondering if the post was a wind up :roll:


So not petrol or diesel, but clockwork?


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Is it only me that's thinking it will say on the inside of the petrol cap to clarify if it's a petrol or diesel..?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

It's a wind up chaps!


----------



## TT lady (Jun 1, 2015)

Don't know so much bought a mini in 1966 had Austin on the front and Morris on the back [ did pay twice the price for it, ha ]


----------

